# Move up to A class?



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Had a look at a Itineo LB690 today. Demo unit, got offered a good deal £10000 off new price. Lots of extras like 15"Avtex tv, gaslow system, tow bar fitted, Maxview semi auto dish, cab aircon, awning, external gas point, extra leisure battery, internal silver screens and smoke alarm. Think we may go for it. The unit ticks all our boxes, right layout and plenty of space and tons of storage space 

Reports I have read say the build quality is good, anyone any experience of these vans? Made by Rapido.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I am not sure it is PC to call it a move up :lol: 

The only problem with what looks like a nice layout and fit is the fact that it is on the dreaded Fiat judderchassis.







edit: spelling (again)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Move on?????????


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Not everybody has had problems with their Fiat.

We'd certainly have another, it drives superbly.

I'm sure they should have ironed out the problems on later models.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I'm sure they should have ironed out the problems on later models.


Well done on getting a good one and everyone is sure they SHOULD have, as you say, but they haven't.
Even Fiat are not claiming to have fixed it yet and the best report suggests FROM Jan 2009 Fiat will be fitting a new gearbox.
Since convertors have bases in stock for a long time (maybe even a year) it will be a long time before the new gearbox is available in a motorhome.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Forget it , Really ? they are cheap and nasty, they are a budget French make. Have a look underneath ! not much holding the rear floor, Spend you money on a Quality motor John! Have a look on www.mobile .de and look whats availble .


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Itineo*

Hi

I am not sure about this part, but.....I think I remember reading in a magazine.....

I suggest you lay on the floor and look underneath the very rear of the motorhome. What is supporting the very rear of the motorhome?

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We looked at some new ones last year which were rusting at the bottom of the front window. At the NEC this year we noticed they now have a plastic cover at the bottom of the front window, but is this just to hid the rust?

We also though they were built to a price and you could tell. The table at the front was particularry flimsy looking

Russel is right about the rear floor area, it was also raised in a mag test.

But I supose its your own choice as these are just my oppinions.



Richard


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Post any product and this is just the place to get it shot down!

Use your common sense and do what YOU want to do :wink:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*a class*

EJB is right. make your own mind up. Sure take note of any warnings from people on this site but are their comments based on first hand knowledge?. Examine it with care , drive it paying attention to everything and if you are happy buy it. Rapido do have a good reputation and build quality motorhomes. I speak from first hand knowledge as I have one. If your proposed purchase comes from the same stable it might be reasonable to think it may be of the same quality, or nearly, even if it is a budget buy. Bottom line is if your happy buy it and enjoy it ,good luck


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks to all for the input. The review I read was well impressed with build quality and in one of our mags it beat the 4 others reviewed. This van ticks all our boxes and is loaded with extras. I will take on board all view points. Watch this space.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There is a good review here http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/channel/reviewitem.asp?c=1&review=213

It mentions nothing about the underneath.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Hi

What sort of age os the van, and what sort of money are you looking at?

Re the overhang at the rear, I remember the mag review, but I must presume that it is "safe" etc. It might be unusual, bu presumably it is design tested etc.

Russell


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Van*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> What sort of age os the van, and what sort of money are you looking at?
> 
> ...


Hi 9 months old £37995. As well as the extras listed above there is an oven (not standard) microwave, reversing camera, cab air con and the higher rated 2.3 is it the 130 or 150? duhhh


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

take heart KSEbruce we are looking at same make different model next year. They tick all our boxes as well! The dealer is in Skipton too so near enough for us.

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Itineo*

Greenie you delightful bombshell, is that Midgeley Motors?

Russell

That seems a fair price for an A Class. I think the 2.3 is the 130 BHP. Irrespective of what anyone and everyone says about the MultiJet, I love mine.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It is my dreamboat! do you know it well?

Greenie


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> take heart KSEbruce we are looking at same make different model next year. They tick all our boxes as well! The dealer is in Skipton too so near enough for us.
> 
> Greenie


Same dealer, Midgleys, owner has been the one using the van we like.  Saw them when we had a week at Cononley


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have yet to see one up close and personal but Zoe saw them at NEC and said they were the mutts nuts. Not particularly wanting the big one just want one with maybe bunks in or a bed where we can both get in and stay in it without me going mad with claustrophobia!!!!

Have you had a test drive already?

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Itineo*

Greenie and Bruce

When you got for a test drive, can I come too!?!?!

Russell

I will pitch up on your drive then for a few days!


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Itineo*



Rapide561 said:


> Greenie and Bruce
> 
> When you got for a test drive, can I come too!?!?!
> 
> ...


You are welcome to come for a drive but you can't park in my drive .... I live in a static (trailertrash)


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh course you can but neighbours will be nosey parkering! Am thinking of going one Friday in not too distant future with Zoe she is coming up from Derby and we going for day trip and a drool - yep we that sad. Wonder how many they have for a viewing?

Greenie


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> ooh course you can but neighbours will be nosey parkering! Am thinking of going one Friday in not too distant future with Zoe she is coming up from Derby and we going for day trip and a drool - yep we that sad. Wonder how many they have for a viewing?
> 
> Greenie


10 to 12 Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Itineo*

Hi

I think we had better hire a coach then. I'll come up with the Speedferries emblazened battlebus and then continue to the CCC at Boroughbridge for the weekend.

Ci vediamo - see you!

Russell


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Itineo*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think we had better hire a coach then. I'll come up with the Speedferries emblazened battlebus and then continue to the CCC at Boroughbridge for the weekend.
> 
> ...


Thought you meant how many vans. 8O


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I did its muppet who has longings for bus driving! do you think we would need to make an appointment or just turn up?


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

The people at Midgleys are great folks i'm sure if you turn up they will make you welcome. They did me.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Rust? What is there to rust? I thought the bodies were made of glass fibre, aluminium and plastic.



RichardnGill said:


> We looked at some new ones last year which were rusting at the bottom of the front window. At the NEC this year we noticed they now have a plastic cover at the bottom of the front window, but is this just to hid the rust?
> 
> We also though they were built to a price and you could tell. The table at the front was particularry flimsy looking
> 
> ...


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

You are right TT. Went back yesterday and went through the van with a fine tooth comb. There is no metal to rust!!!  

We are now on our second Burstner coach built and I have to say the quality of the Itineo is way better 8O 

Driving it is a dream, so smooth, no roll and the torque is amazing. Easily takes roundabouts in third.

Anyway right or wrong it's now ours.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Fantastic KSE - we are going on 19th Dec day trip Zoe and myself hopefully Russ when he gets back. Which one did you get? and colour of interior?

Regards

Janet


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Itineo*

Hi

Can you go the day after Greenie? I can't do the 12th?

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It was 19th anyway - can you do that date?


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

We got the LB690. It's their demo van so no choice in color it's the red. Seems a tad bright at first but we got used to it very quickly and it feels "warm". £4500 worth of extras and a good price which more than makes up for it being 9 months old. Pick it up on 17th Dec. if all goes well. It's the 2008 model which I actually prefer.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh how did it go then? am going tomorrow or at least this weekend. :lol: 

Greenie


----------

